# Nico, a PEW Male - Round Rock, Texas



## sheathepanda (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a PEW(Pink eyed white) male rat named Nico i've had since the day he was born.
He's 1.5 years old now.
He's the last of the rats I have, since found homes for all of his brothers and sisters, and his mother passed away.
I was literally there when he was born.
It's come time for me to part with him though.
Between school, work, and well, more work, I have absolutely no time to spend with him, and since he lives alone, it's just unfair for him to only interact with me at feeding time.

This rat is pretty special to me.
For a while, he would make trips to school with me during my last class periods, and sleep in my shirt as I walked around talking to people. 
He's an absolute ladies man, who's favourite thing is to find his way into a girls shirt/jacket, and fall asleep there. He's an absolute snuggle bug when it comes to girls, especially liking to play with their hair, and investigate their ears.
He's not very fond of men. He'll tolerate being held by them, but he has a penchant for trying his hardest to find a way to get into their lap, and rather rudely bite them on the crotch. It's happened multiple times, and always with guys.
He's also not very fond of other rats(hence the being alone). His last cage mate was severely injured, and subsequently scarred, when a large fight broke out between them, with Nico tearing up a great deal of the other rats throat. They had lived well for over a year together before that. I tried introducing him another time to a younger male, and he wouldn't take to that one either.
So i'm looking for a home that will keep him in his own cage, or manage to find a way to introduce him to another rat that he may get along with. 
I have a 10 gallon cage topper than can go with him for $10. It has a food bowl, and I have a water bottle that can go with it too. 
Nico himself is free, because I trust the people on this site aren't exactly patrolling it looking for snake food. 
Please feel free to message me on here, or email me at [email protected].

Here's a picture of him taken about 4 months ago.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

He is so cute! I used to live in Texas in the Fort Worth/Dallas area. We have family there still and are planning a trip there in the next couple of weeks. I would take him but my parents turned my down a few days ago on some cute babies that were males. Just now I tried again with my mom because somebody I know has some pet rats and was wanting to know if I would take them, but no luck


----------



## sheathepanda (Feb 10, 2010)

Dang!
Sorry to hear about your luck.
My parents didn't really have an option when it came to me getting more rats.
I adopted two females to keep my oldest female company, and they were both pregnant.
I was furious and excited all at the same time. xD
Good luck with getting more ratties!
Parents are tough to convince sometimes.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

He is intact I'm guessing? Just asking, because adopters may be interested to know because there's a chance with a neuter he will be able to get along with some other rats, and he is still young enough for one if he is in good health.


----------



## sheathepanda (Feb 10, 2010)

He is intact. Do you know how much something like that usually cost?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

It varies a ton, so you should call your vet and ask what they would charge. I've seen people say anywhere from 50-300.


----------

